
A pragmatic design approach for early-stage startups - pascalbriod
https://medium.com/monito-stories/a-pragmatic-design-approach-for-early-stage-startups-75dc499ae178
======
pascalbriod
In this post I explain why I think it sometimes makes sense to build your
product before doing any user research.

